# OBD Codes P0440 and P1448



## s2cmpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

These just popped up yesterday so I pulled them when I got home and it came back relating to the EVAP system. The gas cap is tight, it runs fine, and no smell of fuel. I found this link How to replace EVAP canister and valves - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association over at NPORA. Will this fix my problem, or is something else going on?

Thanks,
Cris P.


----------



## s2cmpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

*Update!*

Hi everyone. Yesterday I decided to drop the EVAP canister and have a look. First though I checked all the rubber lines at the front and they all appeared to be OK. So after dropping the canister and pulling the EVAP canister vent control valve, I noticed two things; the solenoid DOES NOT click when I apply voltage so it's stuck open I think (hence the 1448; EVAP valve stuck open) and little bits of charcoal fell out, and I think that isn't supposed to happen. Is this correct? When I disconnected some of the vacume lines, no charcoal fell out.

Here is my other question, in this EVAP how-to link How to replace EVAP canister and valves - Nissan Pathfinder Off-Road Association, he has a purge volume control valve mounted around the left front strut area next to the brake booster. Ummmm, I don't have ANY of that stuff. I have a hard line coming up and across the firewall, then to a rubber line with the EVAP service port, then another rubber line to a little valve/solenoid on top of the engine, then another "outlet" rubber line into the intake manifold. My pathfinder is a 1998 SE 4x4 with a manufacture date of 3/98. Can someone explain why mine is different?

Thanks!
Cris 

P.S. I'm going to order a new canister and valve w/ O ring today.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

The valve on the engine is your purge valve. Make sure you blow out the lines from your purge valve to the canister. I have seen the canister fall apart and get sucked up all the way to the purge valve. Might need one of those too if its all clogged up.


----------



## s2cmpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

ntech said:


> The valve on the engine is your purge valve. Make sure you blow out the lines from your purge valve to the canister. I have seen the canister fall apart and get sucked up all the way to the purge valve. Might need one of those too if its all clogged up.


I found a good TSB http://www.aa1car.com/library/evap_nissan_ntb00-085a.pdf that describes how to clean the lines out. Apparently I have the "duty" style EVAP system. I'll order the canister and canister valve for now since those are the only codes I'm showing. I'll blow the lines out real good too, replace those parts and see if anything else comes up.

Should this fix my problem? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Pull the hose off the purge valve that comes from the canister. If craps falls out then your canister is toast. just replace the canister and maybe the purge and vent valves if they are filled with canister pellets. and clean the lines out


----------



## s2cmpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

ntech said:


> Pull the hose off the purge valve that comes from the canister. If craps falls out then your canister is toast. just replace the canister and maybe the purge and vent valves if they are filled with canister pellets. and clean the lines out


When I pulled off the canister and shook it some charcoal pellets did fallout. When I took the canister vent valve off and tested it, it failed the test and allowed air to flow thru whether energized or not. I didn't see any pellets inside the vent valve. I also took off the hoses at the purge valve on top of the intake manifold. Nothing came out either.

I ordered a canister, vent valve, and a new gas cap, but I plan to blow some air thru all the lines to make sure all that crap is out. I think that should fix my problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## sandyfeet (Jun 2, 2010)

*PO 440 EVAP Emission Control System Malfunction*

I have a 2000 Pathfinder and took it in to the dealer with the P0440 code, dealer priced out repair at $700.....yikes;

"Replace the bypass valve solenoid and the canaster and valve".

I need to do some home work on this one and try a home remedy.
Thanks,

Mike


----------



## s2cmpugh (Apr 24, 2010)

sandyfeet said:


> I have a 2000 Pathfinder and took it in to the dealer with the P0440 code, dealer priced out repair at $700.....yikes;
> 
> "Replace the bypass valve solenoid and the canaster and valve".
> 
> ...


I actually just fixed everything a couple weeks ago. I replaced my canister, canister vent valve, water seperator, and purchased a new gas cap. I also blew the lines out with compressed air real good a bunch of times. I replaced everything myself, and used my code reader to clear the codes. 

4+ weeks later and no more CEL. I also don't top off the gas tank anymore to help prevent this from happening again.

This really isn't hard to do, but be prepared for some bolts to break off from being seized and rusted.

Cris P.


----------



## CrisrR (Jan 1, 2010)

All -

I have a 1999.5 Pathy, which is essentially the same as a 2000, with the same issues. Does anyone have the part numbers for what I need? I have the duty style as well.

Thanks in advance!

Cris R.


----------



## CrisrR (Jan 1, 2010)

Update: I disconnected the purge valve hose and blew compressed air from the engine back and it was clean, no charcoal bits.

Next will be to test the valve itself to see if it is bad.

CR


----------



## CrisrR (Jan 1, 2010)

Update:
There are some nuances to having a 1999.5 Pathy in that they changed the part numbers and specs throughout the year. have your VIN handy and call the dealer for the correct part numbers. I have a build date of 5/1999 so the following part numbers apply ( they are superseded numbers which means that they were updated). Here are the latest for my pathy:

Evap Canister: 14950-1S72B Cost $176.72 (USD) from dealerdirectparts.com
Evap Purge valve: 14935-54U0D Cost $100.20 (USD) from dealerdirectparts.com

dealerdirectparts.com asks for you VIN on the order to validate the parts are correct.. Cool!

Shipping to my area (New Hampshire) is $9.93 for fed-ex ground

The dealer price, best I could find, was $235.63 for the canister and $133.63 for the purge valve. I will update if this fixes the P0440 code. (I already replaced the gas cap)


----------

